# People at church excluding and avoiding me on church trip



## lizziejo (Aug 25, 2015)

I am so upset, I went on this church trip and it seemed like the whole time I was there people were trying to avoid me and exclude me. They moved when I would sit next to them or they would choose other spots over the one next to me. They also took pictures and tried to move their heads to block me out of the picture and when I saw a picture on FB of a group of people sitting eating lunch and I had been cut off except for my hand. Like they cut me out of the picture. Also I was in a room one night with one group of people but then because of a room mixup where we were double booked in our hotel, we had to switch rooms around. I was the only one out of my room asked to go to another room. Why me?? Do they think Im a lesbian? How on earth would I go about finding out if they think this?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Christians that have not the slightest understanding of the gospel.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Why are you anxious to be friends with these people if they treat you badly? You can't stop people from treating you badly. Instead, you should thank them for making it easy to recognize them for what they are.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Uhhh... not enough info.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds to me like a bit of paranoia on your end.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

We need more info.

How old are you? How old were the others on this trip?

How long have you been going to this church?

Why do you think that they might think you are a lesbian?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

lizziejo said:


> Do they think Im a lesbian? How on earth would I go about finding out if they think this?


I'm going to start by saying I have some doubts about the authenticity of this thread. Nevertheless, I wonder why you just don't ask these people if they think you are weird, a lesbian, not a Christian, or have body odor.

Why are you asking total strangers on the internet what people you know (somewhat) think? You go about finding out why people shun you by being direct. You ASK THEM.

Frankly, this bunch of church-goers sound like an exclusive clique who don't welcome newcomers. Listen, I have been treated far better by non-Christians than Christians. Sad, but true.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you posted this before? It's sounds really familiar?


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Why are you anxious to be friends with these people if they treat you badly? You can't stop people from treating you badly. Instead, you should thank them for making it easy to recognize them for what they are.



Very true !!!!!

Evaluate this . If you did nothing weird then the problem lies with them .

Or they may be too enclosed group so not worth your time .

Many times , i felt some particular person/s do the weird look on me . Later she needed my small favour n i did helped . She then told me she was jealous of me that my life was going fine but she was having issues with her husband . Later when we knew each other better , she was shocked that i had bigger issues but i had displayed no distress and hence her jealousy .

I have learned the problem lies with them not me .


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

IMO, don't go on any more Church trips. With an experience like that, you couldn't drag me back. Do yourself a favour and find a better bunch of people to hang out with.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Do you bathe or shower daily? Do you wear deodorant? Are your clothes freshly laundered?

The only reason I can think of why people would bolt when you're around is maybe you have body odor and/or bad breath that is offensive.

But I'm having a hard time wondering why this question is on a marriage forum. Are you married? If so, does your husband behave like these people?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> Have you posted this before? It's sounds really familiar?


Bingo, soccermom. This struck me as bogus. Now that the OP has vanished into cyberspace, I think your hunch is right.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What's wrong with lesbians?
I like lesbians.....


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I like people from all the Greek islands.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> I'm going to start by saying I have some doubts about the authenticity of this thread.


Seeing how OP has not returned to her thread, I completely concur.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

intheory said:


> hehe, nicely done.


Why, thank you.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

I HATE it when things like these happen. It's so unfortunate but it's just human nature. People will always form cliques and hate for whatever reason. You need to cut those people out and find your own clique but then NOT hate but LOVE.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

If I felt that I wasn't being included in a group my default wouldn't be "they think I'm gay".


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Trolls aren't very sophisticated anymore. A very clumsy attempt at smearing church folk. 

Back to troll kindergarten for you!


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

I like 

1. NOT going on church trips
2. NOT having my picture taken with a nunch of mean a$$holes that pretend to be Christian
3. Pizza
4. Lesbians
5. Eating noodle salad by pretty lakes with nice people that don't want to pictures of me eating noodle salad and hating on me because I smell like noodle salad


----------

